

US to shoot down broken spy sat - Olgaar
http://www.cnn.com/2008/TECH/space/02/14/spy.satellite.ap/index.html

======
Olgaar
I sure hope they plan to do this in such a way as to minimize the debris in
orbit.

Also, wouldn't be embarassing if they missed???

